# My Lifetime Fursona



## SamanthaSlug (Dec 20, 2013)

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/3071/ttma.png

I'm a new user, and I'm so nervous because this is my first fursona haha. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

You draw so bad I don't even know what that is supposed to be


----------



## RailRide (Dec 20, 2013)

Without looking at the image, you might want to be aware that there is no rule, protocol or even custom in this fandom, saying that you even _have_ to have a "fursona" or your that first attempt at designing or defining one has to be stuck to you forever and ever. 

Some people change/modify their "personal character" the way most folks change underwear, and hardly anyone notices.

---PCJ


----------



## Carnau (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice start, I dunno about FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE though buy hey whatever makes you happy. If it's any consolation to you, I made an anthro snail character a while back.


----------



## Willow (Dec 20, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You draw so bad I don't even know what that is supposed to be



It's a slug..


----------



## Retro (Dec 31, 2013)

That's a nice anthro apple you've got there.


----------



## Tica (Dec 31, 2013)

A slug wearing a bright green bra?


----------



## Jonchen (Jan 1, 2014)

You can be a slug if you want to be a slug. Anyway, slug in a green bra is quite strange.


----------



## quillbot (Jan 1, 2014)

A slug for a fursona is a bit odd, but hey, she's your fursona and if you like her that's all that matters.


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow, some of you guys are really fucking rude.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 1, 2014)

You should deffiniately get it tatooed all over your body asap.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 1, 2014)

You guys do realize that OP was just a troll that stuck around for only a few hours before bailing, right?


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 1, 2014)

This website attracts a lot of trolls.


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 1, 2014)

Littlerock said:


> You guys do realize that OP was just a troll that stuck around for only a few hours before bailing, right?



If that's the case, then shouldn't this thread be locked?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 1, 2014)

Littlerock said:


> You guys do realize that OP was just a troll that stuck around for only a few hours before bailing, right?



And there i was thinking someone legitimately had a slug wearing a bra as their fursona...


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 1, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> And there i was thinking someone legitimately had a slug wearing a bra as their fursona...



Honestly, would you be surprised?


----------



## Tica (Jan 1, 2014)

Guys, guys, I don't understand the bra part. How does it stay on? Wouldn't she just slither right out of it?


----------



## CallMeCactus (Jan 5, 2014)

It looks like a slug in a bra.


----------



## speedactyl (Jan 6, 2014)

That sums you up.... LOL


----------

